# General > Music >  What Are You Listening To At The Moment?

## mike.mckenzie

Ok, I thought it might be good to have a music thread where you share what you're listening to / good albums / things other people might not have heard of or gotten round to listening to yet.

My favourite albums I have on just now are

Grizzly Bear - Shields (brilliant melodic album, with some hints of John Lennon Instant Karma era stuff in there, beautiful melodies and vocal lines)
Alt-J - A Different Wave (just won the Mercury Music Prize, not that that means anything anymore, but its a good album, some will hate it)
Deerhoof - Breakup Song (this is completely off the beaten track, very different but immensely fun and brilliant musicianship)
Graham Coxon - A+E (Blur's guitarist is so much more than just being Blur's guitarist. Love his new album)
Jack White - Blunderbuss (He's just brilliant, Jack White. Bits of Motown, the blues which I ordinarily don't like, and his own unique slant on lyrics and guitar playing. Brilliant)
Richard Hawley - Standing at the Sky's Edge (He's usually a crooner, but has turned up the guitars loud. Very atmospheric)
Tame Impala - Lonerism (it sounds like 70's prog rock with massive synths and guitars!)

----------


## highbury

a little bit retro

pixies 
rory gallagher
steely dan

newer stuff
the black keys
vintage trouble
and the new bellowhead album-broadside

----------


## ducati

Same as for last 35 years. I swear no music has been written since 1976  ::

----------


## mike.mckenzie

What did you listen to 35 years ago? 

Its funny, I went through a phase of denying new stuff too. I was sure that everything I needed to listen to had been written int he 90's. I was wrong  :Smile: 

I had Yes - The Yes Album on today.

----------


## ducati

> What did you listen to 35 years ago? 
> 
> Its funny, I went through a phase of denying new stuff too. I was sure that everything I needed to listen to had been written int he 90's. I was wrong 
> 
> I had Yes - The Yes Album on today.


They wrote music in the 1990s?  ::    Chris Kristofferson today.  ::

----------


## highbury

The yes album ?   Never get past fragile myself

----------


## M Swanson

The 1982 extended play of Soft Cells, 'Say Hello, Wave Goodbye.' Love it!  :Smile:

----------


## ianmac

Earlier, I was listening to a live gig by Alice Cooper from 1986.
Followed by Tarkus by Emerson Lake and Palmer.
I'm now halfway through Transformer by Lou Reed - I need some easy listening stuff every now and then.

----------


## Metalattakk

Some cool easy-listening muzak there, ianmac. No Bon Jovi in there though??  :Grin: 

Anyway, this week I have mostly been listening to Halestorm:




Seriously, if this voice doesn't crush you into crumbling dust, then you're dead to music:

----------


## ianmac

Yeah, good voice.  Can't say the same for the songs tho !
And I'll leave Bon Jovi and other wifey rock to yourself.
I am proud to say that I do not own any Bon Jovi recordings.

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Today has included

Blur - Modern Life is Rubbish

The Empire film podcast  :Grin:

----------


## mike.mckenzie

> Yeah, good voice.  Can't say the same for the songs tho !
> And I'll leave Bon Jovi and other wifey rock to yourself.
> I am proud to say that I do not own any Bon Jovi recordings.


:handshake:

They're one of the worst bands ever to record music! But each to their own  :Grin:

----------


## David B

I went to see Bowling for Soup last month.

One of their support bands was called Patent Pending (I had never previously heard of them).

I really liked them. Singer was very charismatic. They played a really catchy tune called douchebag. I bought their CD for a fiver on the way out. It has been in my car CD player since then.

I love it when I unexpectedly discover a new band that I like.

----------


## midi2304

Today I've listened to bits and pieces from the following:

Best of Blur
Sigur Ros - Takk
Alt-J - A Different Wave
Muse - The 2nd Law

----------


## mike.mckenzie

> I went to see Bowling for Soup last month.
> 
> One of their support bands was called Patent Pending (I had never previously heard of them).
> 
> I really liked them. Singer was very charismatic. They played a really catchy tune called douchebag. I bought their CD for a fiver on the way out. It has been in my car CD player since then.
> 
> I love it when I unexpectedly discover a new band that I like.


My son went to see them on their recent tour as well. I was amazed because he generally spends ALL his time listening to Muse.




> Today I've listened to bits and pieces from the following:
> 
> Best of Blur
> Sigur Ros - Takk
> Alt-J - A Different Wave
> Muse - The 2nd Law


Do you like Blur? Reason I ask is that the "Best of" compilations they release are nowhere near as good as the album tracks across the whole lot... I can do you a great Blur playlist - they're my favourite band really.

Today - the new Soundgarden one - absolutely awful
The Beatles - Abbey Road (the best medley ever  :Grin: )

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Rage Against the Machine - Rage Against the Machine

the scary thing is - it still sounds fresh, musically and politically...!

----------


## Alrock

Florence_And_The_Machine-Ceremonials_(Australian_Bonus_Tracks)-2012-OZM

----------


## Torvaig

Wonderful soul music on BBC Channel 4........

----------


## Alrock

Change Of Pace now & a Blast From The Past.....

Megadeth-Countdown_To_Extinction_Twentieth_Anniversary-REMASTERED-2CD-FLAC-2012-DeVOiD

----------


## ianmac

Just been listening to The Impossible Dream by The Sensational Alex Harvey Band.
Fantastic album by a Fantastic (Sensational) band.

Well, it is St Andrews day.

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Ty Segall Band - Slaughterhouse

You'll like it if you like big guitars and beatles-esque harmonies. Great stuff.

----------


## M Swanson

I never tire of this beautiful piece of music. It's the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards,' playing "Time to Say Goodbye." Better look away now, you young'uns!  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QD8kZMYDvA

----------


## Neil Howie

To Mike - 

s'funny one of my favourite bands of the moment is Thee O Sees,

----------


## Camra

Just treated my ears to Jim Reeves and Eva Cassidy.

----------


## Moira

"Beneath Your Beautiful" by Labrinth.

Eva Cassidy is next.  This will make my cry for sure....

----------


## highbury

the reverend peytons big damn band - the whole fam damnily
hillbilly blues at its best !

----------


## mike.mckenzie

Anyone listening to anything new then? I'm enjoying Currents by Tame Impala. Especially the opening track Let It Happen

----------


## Fulmar

Neon Waltz!

----------


## Alrock

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Belters

----------


## stumpy

Last night it was Husker Du's "Zen Arcade" and the first two Moby Grape albums (first one's great, second not so great).I may just be going through a phase of listening to bands with ridiculous names.

----------


## Tia Anderson

Currently listening to on of my favorite Nirvana song, The man who sold the world. It's really a nice song.  :Smile:

----------


## saywaver

As for the moment, I'm listening to Adele's "Someone Like You". I really like the song. I think, its included in the top new songs for 2016.

----------


## Tia Anderson

7 years by Lukas Graham

----------


## mi16

Viola beach album 
great album such a shame we will never hear from them again

----------


## Tia Anderson

80s music, my all time favorite!

----------


## stumpy

The new Bob Weir album, Blue Mountain. Poor man looks like he's been dragged backwards through whins for the cover photo, but a lifetime in the Grateful Dead probably does that to you.

----------


## saywaver

I was born during the 80's so I'd like listening these songs more often. But at the moment, I'm in tuned with a Christmas songs by Mariah Carey. Silent night is my favorite on the list.

----------


## arana negra

I have discovered Nicole Sherzinger ! man is that a voice ! Her show songs are brilliant and I loved her version of Sway I loathe that bubble man gives me the willies !

----------


## stumpy

The new Michael Chapman album's worth a listen. It's called "50" as he's apparently spent 50 years in the music business, although I swear he must have about 50 albums to his name. He has a few young-ish Americans on this one, Nathan Bowles and Steve Gunn (must be a Caithness link in there somewhere) being the ones I can remember, and his own guitar-playing's as good as ever.

----------


## mike.mckenzie

I have a few decent albums on the go. Went into the past (90s grunge! Yeah!) for Sweet oblivion by Screaming Trees. Forgot just how good this album was. Still love it.

The Party by Andy Shauf is really nice - melodic and acoustic

Freetown Sound by Blood Orange

Space by Newmoon - bit psych guitar, big sound, lots of distorted reverb and, well, spaceyness!

----------


## stumpy

The Blue Aeroplanes' "Warhol's Fifteen", a collection from their 1980s recordings. Bought their stuff in Jeanette's shop in the Arcade back then, James pointing out that they had a dancer on the credits. Didn't come over well on record, though I mind going to see them once and realising the bloke flailing about at the front was indeed the dancer. That was one of the gigs where they brought everyone who'd ever played guitar with them on to the stage. 10 guitarists thrashing away, memorable but terrible.

Love the new Stones album, best thing they've done in about 30 years.

----------


## Bobbyian

just listening to *Neon Waltz - Heavy Heartless (Stroma School House Session)  what a great recording*Hope they make a great success they should do

----------


## keltickev

Going back to the 1980's here with Rush and 'Signals'.

----------


## keltickev

Tonight revisiting some Steve Earle, Cooperhead Row, one of his best
*
Well my name's John Lee Pettimore
Same as my daddy and his daddy before
You hardly ever saw Grandaddy down here
He only came to town about twice a year
He'd buy a hundred pounds of yeast and some copper line
Everybody knew that he made moonshine*

----------


## stumpy

Have you heard his new album, "So you wanna be an outlaw"? It's pretty good. Also listening to Can, "Tago Mago" last night, barking mad (them, not me, honest).

----------


## keltickev

I hadn't heard he had a new release till now, downloaded "So you wanna be an Outlaw" tonight and think this is something I will be listening to more than a few times. Thanks for the tip.

----------


## keltickev

Tonight is a night for deep thoughts and long thoughts, extra measures.
and the Man in Black, Johnny Cash.
_
Well you may throw your rock and hide your hand
Workin' in the dark against your fellow man
But as sure as God made black and white
What's done in the dark will be brought to the ligh_t

----------


## stumpy

Apart from Neon Waltz...quick plug for 'e locals...George Thorogood has a new album out called "Party of One". After about 200 years on the road with the Destroyers, it's his first solo album. There's no great change of direction (George hasn't gone hip-hop or avant-garde on us),it's still in the blues/rock vein, but he seems to be enjoying himself and it certainly has a fresher feel than some of his recent albums.

----------


## stumpy

Listening to old Husker Du albums after hearing Grant Hart the drummer had died.Saw them once, must have been '85 or so, one of the best gigs I've been at.

----------


## stellakelly

Enrique Iglesias - SUBEME LA RADIO

Lovely beautiful Melodious

----------


## stellakelly

Taylor Swift - Ready For It?

----------


## stumpy

The new Robert Plant album and, very different indeed, the new Julie Fowlis one.

----------


## stumpy

Listening to The Dream Syndicate's "Days of Wine and Roses" from 1982 along with a live album from the same period, reissued as "The Day Before Wine and Roses" (bet a lot of thought went into that title). The live versions are very different from the studio ones, very intense. There's also a bit where the singer asks someone to escort his drunk and heckling ex from the building, but no album's perfect.

----------


## stumpy

The Skids, Scared to Dance, reissued with a live recording from 1978.

----------


## Bobbyian

How about   The war on Drugs ....  an ocean between the waves

----------


## stumpy

The Who, Live at the Fillmore East, 1968.

----------


## mi16

The bugle podcast

----------


## stumpy

Charles Lloyd and Lucinda Williams, Vanishing Gardens cd. Jazz sax and a country-ish singer doesn't look like a good idea, but it works really well. 

Also heard Mike Peters of The Alarm do an acoustic set in a music shop in Edinburgh on Monday. Never a huge fan in the 80s, but he was in good form and the new Alarm album's pretty sound.

----------


## stumpy

This Mortal Coil's first album, It'll End In Tears. Odd sort of a band, as far as I can mind they only really existed in the studio and were made up of musicians on the 4AD label. Their cover of Song to the Siren still gets me after 35 years.

And yet another live Neil Young album, Songs For Judy, recordings from a 1976 US tour. He's someone that could do with some quality-control, especially some of his more recent stuff, but this is him on top form.

----------


## Bobbyian

Do any of you listen  or watch  Radio paradise on the net ? I think it is a good alternative to regular radio...
whats your views?

----------


## stumpy

Listening to the Long Ryders, "Psychedelic Country Soul". It's their first since 1987 and well worth the wait. Didn't Sid Griffin the singer play the Pentland, back when Wildcat was putting on gigs?

----------


## stumpy

The new Dylan album. Have listened to it a few times and like it, not sure how it compares to his other stuff yet.

One of the few good points about living in the Deep South is that music shops are open again. Edinburgh's lost a few over the last couple of years: Coda (retired), Record Shak (passed away), Hogshead (closed, but now selling online) and now Unknown Pleasures (not reopening after lockdown but staying online). There are still a few open for old fools like me who don't stream or buy on the internet, but who knows for how long?


I still miss Shearer's in the Arcade!

----------

